# starting a new group



## smokincowboy (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome  ... Hi my name is Smokincowboy and I am a smokinmeatforumahalic I crave smoked food and this forum for the food ideas and pics PLEASE HELP no no don't help I don't want to get better I am fine just the way I am wooo hoooo bring on the thin blue smoke ... YA"ll chime in now I know there are others out here that may not want the help too :)


----------



## linescum (Apr 27, 2007)

hi group my name is linescum and i have a smoking problem,, it started with just a couple of chicken wings and drumsticks but i have moved on to the harder stuff i'm now up to large briskets and 8# pork butts..i know that i have a problem but i don't know what to do or where to get help..

 my cupboards are full of rubs, spices and barbque sauces and i have to take pics of everything i smoke..Please GOD HELP ME


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 27, 2007)

Gee ... are these symptoms of a problem? Sounds prety normal to me .. to me... to me...


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF smokincowboy. I too have a smoking problem. First step is admitting it. Oh, by the way please help youself to some smoked coffee and donuts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Great folks here so jump right in, were here to help.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you found us!!


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 27, 2007)

I knew there were others out there. I thought this would just be a fun tread so ya'll jump in you smokeahalics know who you are.:)


----------



## coz (Apr 28, 2007)

My wife didnt think I had a problem until I had to start taking pics of everything.I told her its the rules...


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 28, 2007)

If you start tomorrow's dinner before bedtime......
If it takes your wife less time to deliver a child.........
If you go out after a storm looking for trees down..
If you think 2 hours on a grill is too fast........
If a 12 pack off beer doesn't last a full cook session... 
If your cooker has more than 3 thermometers involved....

You might be a smoke-a-holic.....
Please feel free to add on. I know this list isn't complete.


----------



## meowey (Apr 28, 2007)

Ahh!  The aroma of thin blue hickory mixed with dark honduran tobacco, along with kona coffee.

Boy do I have a problem.  Help!!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokin for life (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't have a smokin problem, I can quit any time I want.You guys just don't understand me. I'm under stress, if I need help I'll let ya'll know. Now just back away slowly and give me some meat. Step away from the smoker. I'll trade some one my truck for a big chunk of meat. Come on I need meat NOW!!!


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 28, 2007)

what kind of truck is it? 

my name is chris, and i am  smokaholic. i am having withdrawls from not getting to smoke some meat for the last 3 weekends. i told my wife yesterday, i need to smoke some meat. i got a nice packer brisket yesterday, i am smoking tomorrow, along with a fatty and some potatoes.


----------



## ghost308 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi my name is Ghost, and I am a Smokaholic !I know I have a problem
last night I cut my finger , no blood just a thin blue smoke and BBQ sause
I don't know what to do !! ! ohhhh gotta goooo on part #2 of the 321 ribs along with backstraps wrapped in home cured bacon


----------



## camocook (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi I'm Camocook, I Just Recently Got Hooked On Smoke.it Wasn't Even My Fault,i Was Happy With Grillin. Then It Happened. Someone Gave Me A Smoker For My B'day.that Was It,one Time And There Was No Turning Back.but Good Things Did Come Out Of It. I Now Have This Wonderful Support Group,even If Some Of You Are Still In Denile.


----------



## camocook (Apr 28, 2007)

sorry about that.I meant denial.
Hey Ghost,.308 is my favorite number,but I haven't gotten a rack like that yet.I noticed your post time.


----------



## ghost308 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hiya Camocook , 308 been my favorite for years , it's kinda like magic how a 30cal and 150gr. go together it's almost like ummmmmm apple wood and piggies :)


----------



## hhersh (May 25, 2007)

At first i just used on weekends. After a couple of those bouts, I started a little early, you know like firing up on Friday mornings. Now my life has been turned upside down. I recently fired up my smoker at 6:00 AM on a monday! My cravings for brisket and butts has made me a slave. I now feel an insatiable lust for some 3-2-1 ribs..........Somebody help me!....


----------



## hawgheaven (May 25, 2007)

Hi, my name is Phil and I'm a smokaholic. 

It all started with second hand smoke, but soon I was hooked on the real thing. Staying out late at night into the wee hours of the morning, coming in the house smelling like strange smoke, falling asleep on the couch, then waking up with wood. Stalking the grocery isles for new, tender meat. I cannot stop. I don't want to stop. Don't tell me to stop. I carry a chainsaw in my car.


----------



## ozark rt (May 25, 2007)

The honest to goodness truth, yesterday on my way to work I see a guy towing a fairly large smoker through town behind his car and I was wishing I had my camera to share with y'all. Sadly I do indeed have problems.


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 25, 2007)

will there be smf chips or keychains ????


----------



## chris_harper (May 25, 2007)

smf keychains? that would be cool. make it look like a cord of wood. or maybe an offset smoker. or both desogns available. i want one of each, please.


----------



## linescum (May 25, 2007)

you'll have my order


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

i was making a funny on aa chips & narcotics anonymous keychains .. but smf( smokin' muffas-)keytags would be killer- like a secret society but show yer keychain @ the door to get into the realm of the sick magnificent smokeaholics.... like the masons lol - maybe even get 5% off camp rental @ a future gathering.. we could take over the world.....i see it now- the new $20 bill w/ an ecb or r2dt on the face....


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

i am an evil man.. bwaahaaahaaaa


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

i also see now not only am i a smokeaholic i tend to be a postaholic.....god i hope ya peoples can fergive me....


----------



## hhersh (May 26, 2007)

C'mon, all you smokers----you know who you are, step up and admit your addiction so we can help you COPE........


----------



## chris_harper (May 26, 2007)

cope? i don't wanna cope, lol. i just want a brisket sammich, some wicked beans, and a few ABT's. or maybe a pulled pork sammich, some beans, and ABT's. both are good in my book- or mouth/stomache.


----------



## bigal (May 26, 2007)

I can controll myself.  You guys need some help!  I only need to smoke something once a day, "drink" something 5 times a day, and be w/the wife twice a year. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't have a problem.

Go suck an egg TURDS!


----------



## linescum (May 27, 2007)

Twice a year al you are a lucky man!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 28, 2007)

I don't have a problem....

At least that is what my doctor says, as long as I take my medicine on a regular basis, either see, smell, eat, or cook some bbq at least 3 times a week.  

So, do I have the problem or do you?????

Bill


----------



## az_redneck (May 28, 2007)

The voices in my head tell me never to quit!


----------



## az_redneck (May 28, 2007)

If you talk about meat, wood, and rubs, and everyone around you starts to giggle thinking you're speaking metaphorically and you don't understand the joke....

You refuse to shower because you like the way your clothes smell...

If the local Fire Department has come by because they saw smoke coming from your house...

If your Blackberry is filled with rub and sauce recipies... (
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ..Mine is)

If you have your butchers number on speed dial...

If your Tupperware is stained red from the meat, sauces, and rubs you have made in them...

If the fat kid next door suddenly tries to befriend you...

If your dog buries so many bones in your backyard, it might be mistaken for an archeological dig...

If a therapist tells you to spice up your marriage and you break out your finest rub...

If you massage your spouse's shoulders and use it as practice to applying rubs...

If your lips never get chapped...

If you have ever used a magic marker on your spouse pointing out where the shoulder, butt, flank, brisket, chuck, and sirloin all come from...

If the term "Smoking a Fatty" has a whole different meaning to you than it did years ago...


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 29, 2007)

If your lips never get chapped...

If you have ever used a magic marker on your spouse pointing out where the shoulder, butt, flank, brisket, chuck, and sirloin all come from...

Az Redneck,
     I love it! Now that is what I'm talking about! (I like the purple magic marker).


----------



## lisacsco (May 29, 2007)

OK, for all you people who are just now finding this smoking meat forum and have stumbled across THIS post FIRST....

THESE are the men your mama warned you about......



run sisters, run....but not away from THEM, run TOWARDS them:)

they mean no harm and if you can get a back rub (even w/spices)...Hell, it's worth it!!


Lisa


----------



## franco61365 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello My name is Frank, and I have a smoking problem, well if you call feeding the whole family on Sunday a problem, I guess it's a problem.

I did not think I had a smoking problem, untill last week when I got hungry for the dreaded TURKEY LEG, I drove 15 miles to buy a few to put on the smoker with my beef ribs and my ABT's, well to say the least and to make a short story long and boring, I ended up bringing home a 30# case of Turkey Legs, the butcher made me buy, I swear, he knows if he can get me hooked, he will see me again, he even lower the price of the case by $5 just for me, kinda nice, if you ask, but I think he had other ideas in mind when he did it. Yes I have his number on speed dial!.

Well enough about me, the timer is telling me my brisket needs to be showered again!


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 18, 2007)

Thats what I said too!!!  Cant eat it until a picture is taken  :)  LOL


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 18, 2007)

pit... $2500
camera $3500
food $879.95(for today..)
24,967 pics of food on your hard drive.......


 PRICELESS


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 21, 2007)

What was I thinking when I saw the Redbrinkman for sale,I thought It's only $8.00 I can afford that. But little did I know One smoke I swear one smoke and I was hooked.Then the cost started to rise First the wood, then the meat the tools you need to get the perfect blue smoke in your lungs just that one more time thats all I need to smell it just one more time,Its even has gotten so bad that we had a stay kitten born under our deck and I had to named it Smokey scouts honor I am telling the truth.It wont be long I will be out in my shed just me and my smoker you know havent showered in weeks living only on the blue smoke and some rib meat.Good luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------

